# Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_OK [solved]

## willkil

When accessing a WinXP smb server using smbclient, I was getting this:

```
# smbclient -L winxpbox -N

Password:

Domain=[WINXPBOX] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_OK

Domain=[WINXPBOX] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

```

Googling for the error message yielded a handful of others experiencing the same problem but no solution. I found the solution by googling for the error message a different XP box gave. The problem was on the Windows box of course!  :Wink:  Here's how to solve the problem:

In  a thread somewhere else, one poster said:

 *Quote:*   

> You may get that error if your LSA\restrictanonymous regkey is set to hexadecimal '1', which would be found at
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa\restrictanonymous. I set that to evade the common LSA exploit, but it messed up my home network, so I got a firewall and set it back to 0, now everything's fine again, and working properly.

 

Another poster said:

 *Quote:*   

> It is necessary (at least on XP Pro, which is what I'm using) to reboot after changing the registry value.

 

I followed those instructions on my WinXP box and that solved my problem.

Hope that helps someone else.

Will

----------

## BlackLodge

Really, really thanks.

That solved my problem, too!! I was going crazy looking for all the options in WinBugs... After one month, I can say all works fine   :Very Happy: 

----------

